# Jack Russell found dead



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

In Ireland i believe, and there is talk that it was most likely stolen, it was found at the side of a road, believed to have nbeen used fior dog baiting, the poor little thing was so badly injured its sex cant be given,


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

How horrible!

There are some vile people about - it's really worrying.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Every time you open a paper or look on facebook especially there is some poor animal
found dead,yesterday a dog [staffie] who was given awayt free on Gumtree only a few days ago was found dead with terrible injuries, seemingly used as dog bait, its awful, i do try sometimes not to read these things,its so depressing
And that poor lttle JR must have owners somewhere
People are still ;eaving dogs in fardens as well, 2 little pekenese grabbed last week, and the owner had just popped inside for a minute,he did see the person who grabbed them drive away with them


----------



## Boonze (Apr 9, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> Every time you open a paper or look on facebook especially there is some poor animal
> found dead,yesterday a dog [staffie] who was given awayt free on Gumtree only a few days ago was found dead with terrible injuries, seemingly used as dog bait, its awful, i do try sometimes not to read these things,its so depressing
> And that poor lttle JR must have owners somewhere
> People are still ;eaving dogs in fardens as well, 2 little pekenese grabbed last week, and the owner had just popped inside for a minute,he did see the person who grabbed them drive away with them


I would never give a dog away (or any other pet) because IMO if you can afford a pet, you can afford to buy it. It's for that exact reason I'm so wary about giveaways (especially on gumtree / craigslist).

If I ever had to rehome one of my dogs I'd be excessively careful about who they went to - they'd have to be someone I knew for a long time, preferably in the family. I think it's small dogs which are most at risk (easier target for the fighting dogs?) and cats too maybe. Horrific stuff  Dog fighters should have it inflicted on themselves.


----------

